# Jeffries agrees to re-sign



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Free agent big man Jared Jeffries, whose second stint with Knicks was a bust late last season, has verbally committed to re-signing, according to an NBA source.
> 
> Contracts can’t become official until Friday but it is believed he has agreed to a one-year deal at the veteran’s minimum, $1.4 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/knicksblog/jeffries_agrees_to_re_sign_with_cjnI9QKtSoSuQToJRVKH0L#ixzz1fmaU0Jyp


----------

